# Réinitialisation de mon iPad 2



## jlchm (21 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un iPad 2 Wi-Fi 3G 64Go sous iOS 7.1 que je compte céder. 
Il faut donc le réinitialiser *pour effacer toutes mes données personnelles* à savoir : 

*mes réglages.
*les applications que j'ai installées.

 Pour ce faire je compte procéder comme suit à partir de l'écran d'accueil : 

Réglages -> Réinitialiser -> Réinitialiser tous les réglages
ou
Réglages -> Réinitialiser -> Effacer contenu et réglages

Quelle commande faut-il choisir : 
*
Réinitialiser tous les réglages?*
ou
*Effacer contenu et réglages?*

J'ai vraiment besoin de l'avis des experts!

Merci d'avance


----------



## iphone5stiti (21 Avril 2014)

Salut ! 
Alors déjà pour restaurer ton appareil avec cette méthode il ne faut absolument pas qu'il soit Jailbreaker sinn il va y avoir un plantage !! 
Après cette méthode est super je inutilisé à chaque fois pour restaurer mes appareils elle efface tout et tu aura besoin de le réactiver d'ailleurs 

Ps : c'est EFFACER CONTENUS ET RÉGLAGES pour le restaurer à valeur d'usine 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## jlchm (22 Avril 2014)

Bonjour iphone5stiti,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Cela dit, comment procéder pour vérifier que mon iPad n'est pas "Jailbreaké"?


----------



## Loscyde (22 Avril 2014)

Ben si tu l'as jailbreaké tu es censé le savoir ^^
Si tu n'as suivi aucune méthode de jailbreak par le passé alors il n'est pas jailbreaké.

(D'ailleurs vu qu'il est sous iOS 7.1 il n'est certainement pas "jailbreakable" puisqu'il me semble que le jailbreak n'est pas possible sur cette version, ou alors c'est très récent)


----------



## jlchm (22 Avril 2014)

Loscyde a dit:


> Ben si tu l'as jailbreaké tu es censé le savoir ^^
> Si tu n'as suivi aucune méthode de jailbreak par le passé alors il n'est pas jailbreaké.
> 
> (D'ailleurs vu qu'il est sous iOS 7.1 il n'est certainement pas "jailbreakable" puisqu'il me semble que le jailbreak n'est pas possible sur cette version, ou alors c'est très récent)



Je ne l'ai pas Jailbreaké, j'en suis parfaitement incapable.
Je veux juste savoir si le précédent propriétaire à qui je viens d'acheter cet iPad datant d'octobre 2011 l'a jealbreaké.

J'ai fait des recherches entre-temps : si cet iPad avait été jailbreaké, il y aurait au menu principal une application nommée "Cydia", ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Donc cet iPad n'a pas été jailbreaké, je ne risque pas le plantage indiqué par "iphone5stiti" et je peux le réinitialiser par la commande "Effacer contenu et réglages"

D'accord?


----------



## Loscyde (22 Avril 2014)

Oui y a pas de problèmes tu peux le faire.

Mais même s'il avait été jailbreaké, les dernières mises à jour auraient fait sauter le jailbreak de toute façon. Donc t'aurais pas pu avoir un iPad jailbreaké sous iOS 7.1


----------



## jlchm (22 Avril 2014)

OK.

Je remercie chacun pour son aide.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Avril 2014)

Si tu utilises "find my iPhone", n'oublie pas de l'enlever de ta liste d'appareils puisqu'il ne t'appartient plus. 
Sinon, il redemandera ton Apple ID lors de sa première synchro...


----------

